# [SONDAGGIO] Ma dov'è la comunità?

## morellik

Questa è solo una riflessione e sono pronto a prendermi le palate in faccia. 

Probabilmente non vedo oltre il mio naso, ma da quando seguo Gentoo (e la seguo da tantooooooo   :Shocked:  ) si è sempre cercato di aggregare le risorse per dare all'utente italiano delle fonti certe su cosa cercare dove.

Purtroppo non ci siamo mai riusciti   :Sad:  . Dopo l'ultima riunione dei Gechi è risaltato fuori il problema, ma  a parte qualche intervento, il post si è perso nei meandri del forum.

Insomma, a parte qualche volenteroso che traduce la documentazione e qualche altro che si prodiga a dare consigli per risolvere i problemi sul forum, sembra che quando si tratta di creare qualcosa (il che sottintende darsi da fare) ci sia un fuggi fuggi generale. Non ultima la questione del wiki che è rimasta sospesa nell'aria e probabilmente si perderà anch'essa (ho comunque aperto un wiki pubblico su gentoo.it).

Sono solo mie impressioni? Ditemi di no per favore   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cloc3

 *morellik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Purtroppo non ci siamo mai riusciti   .

 

strano. io non mi sono mai sentito insoddisfatto.

capisco che voi dei gechi abbiate ambizioni maggiori, ma davvero, questo forum rimane un luogo vitale e frequentato che offre un ottimo supporto agli utenti gentoo.

certamente, le persone che partecipano cambiano con frequenza, ci sono periodi in cui il dibattito tocca elementi tecnici più elevati ed altri in cui ristagna su contenuti meno importanti. con il passare del tempo, inoltre, la stessa percezione degli affezionati si modifca, e le cose che nei primi tempi sembravano eccezionali, si trasformano in un routine quotidiana.

sull'episodio del wiki, mi è dispiaciuto vedere perduta una cosa che mi sembrava utile. ho anche apprezzato la tua proposta successiva, ma l'apporto certo che io posso dare, per le mie stesse caratteristiche, è limitato. mediamente un intervento all'anno, negli anni fortunati. capirai che non posso appoggiarti con applausi e promesse che poi non manterrei. così immagino sia accaduto per molti. il fatto che una proposta utile come la tua non ottenga immediato riscontro non implica automaticamente che la comunità non sia viva o presente, ma solo che il tipo di partecipazione è diversa da quella che ti aspetteresti. in ogni caso, come all'occorrenza avevo utilizzato il wiki di gentoo-italia, farò anche con il tuo.

in conclusione, non te la prendere se talvolta le risposte non sono adeguate alle attese.

fai quello che ti senti e resta alla finestra per vedere i risultati.

 :Smile: 

p.s: ma perché il tuo post è taggato sondaggio? mancano le opzioni di risposta!  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

In verita' invece io sono daccordo, che ci siano risposte ai problemi sul forum e' bene ma non e' niente piu' che un help desk tecnico, mentre sul fronte creativo non c'e' molta produzione.

----------

## lavish

 *federico wrote:*   

> sul fronte creativo non c'e' molta produzione

 

Dimentichi http://www.gentoo-consulting.com/  :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

Secondo me alla "comunità italiana" servono solo più lezioni di inglese ...

Facile ironia a parte io disapprovo il frazionamento in sotto comunità. Partecipo al forum italiano principalmente per aiutare quando posso e cadere vittima di scherzi geniali quando il mio destino lo richiede  :Laughing: 

Accetto la traduzione della documentazione visto che non cambia ogni giorno ed è un vitale punto di partenza ma esistendo già un wiki internazionale secondo me crearne uno italiano è uno spreco di risorse (che poi non abbiamo neanche) e finirebbe come quello vecchio, con la stragrande maggioranza delle pagine antiquate ed inutili e il niubbo che lo approccia (non sapendo riconoscere ad occhio una pagina con istruzioni obsolete) si crea ancora più problemi.

Un wiki pensato per una distribuzione viva e dinamica come gentoo richiede aggiornamenti frequenti che, come si è già visto, nessuno è in grado di dare quindi, IMHO, meglio evitare del tutto di sprecare risorse in questo modo.

Se proprio uno non conosce l'inglese allora per i suoi dubbi può rivolgersi al forum italiano ...

----------

## federico

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   sul fronte creativo non c'e' molta produzione 
> 
> Dimentichi http://www.gentoo-consulting.com/ 

 

Paura...

----------

## federico

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se proprio uno non conosce l'inglese allora per i suoi dubbi può rivolgersi al forum italiano ...

 

Secondo me pero' nel forum italiano gli argomenti vengono meno dispersi, sul forum internazionale c'e' davvero troppa dispersione, se fai un post nell'arco di poche ore e' stato soppiantato da molti post nuovi, e se nessuno ti risponde entro il primo giorno, probabilmente finirai nel dimenticatoio

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Se proprio uno non conosce l'inglese allora per i suoi dubbi può rivolgersi al forum italiano ... 
> 
> Secondo me pero' nel forum italiano gli argomenti vengono meno dispersi, sul forum internazionale c'e' davvero troppa dispersione, se fai un post nell'arco di poche ore e' stato soppiantato da molti post nuovi, e se nessuno ti risponde entro il primo giorno, probabilmente finirai nel dimenticatoio

 

Sono stato poco chiaro, io intendevo dire che se uno, per scarse conoscenze linguistiche, non riesce a sfruttare il wiki ufficiale allora può ottenere aiuto dal forum italiano. Secondo me il forum internazionale risulta più congeniale a chi vuole aiutare che non a chi cerca aiuto proprio per il motivo che hai esposto anche tu.

----------

## akiross

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Se proprio uno non conosce l'inglese allora per i suoi dubbi può rivolgersi al forum italiano ... 
> 
> Secondo me pero' nel forum italiano gli argomenti vengono meno dispersi, sul forum internazionale c'e' davvero troppa dispersione, se fai un post nell'arco di poche ore e' stato soppiantato da molti post nuovi, e se nessuno ti risponde entro il primo giorno, probabilmente finirai nel dimenticatoio

 

Si, che poi e' tutta "niubberia".

Oddio, io non sono propriamente uno smanettone e trovo che sicuramente ci sia piu' gente che abbia necessita' di postare piu' di me... Ma tantissima gente che posta prima non fa neanche una ricerca. Usando google a manetta si vede che il mio post-rate e' sceso tantissimo negli ultimi tempi (mesi, anni?) e al forum partecipo davvero poco.

Tornando in topic... morellik, io penso che il forum - come fantastico mezzo di dialogo - sia una risorsa fondamentale per la creativita' e la documentazione. Il forum *e' gia'* il posto ideale dove cercare della documentazione e secondo me ci si e' riusciti.

Certo, io sono sempre stato abbastanza marginale come utente, ma il forum e' qualcosa di prezioso e spesso trovo qui le soluzioni ai miei problemi (eh, magari non quello italiano, per ragioni di volume di gente, ovviamente).

Credo che gia' il fatto di esserci sul forum, seguirlo e aiutare sia una grandissima cosa... Il wiki e' una cosa relativamente marginale, secondo me.

Ora, da quel che vedo (e da come l'ho vissuta) mi pare che chi inizia con gentoo o comunque vuole provare, si iscrive al forum (o va su irc) e chiede come risolvere i problemi. (Normalmente) Non cerca un wiki, non va su google... Queste sono cose che arrivano dopo, quando sei maturo: sta nel percorso di crescita di una persona capire che bisogna sapersi arrangiare.

Non c'e' nulla di male nel saperlo fare o nel non saperlo fare. Pertanto credo che il forum sia gia' qualcosa di sufficiente, adeguato e fondamentale.

Il "creare qualcosa" o "darsi da fare" fa gia' parte di questo. Io non mi do da fare (evidentemente), difatti non seguo il forum e non ho nessun ruolo nei gechi o altra associazione. Chi invece segue il forum fa gia' tanto, secondo me. C'e' anche gente che posta guide, tip e howto direttamente sul forum.

Inoltre, anche sulle cose molto creative - programmi, tool, script etc - il forum e' di fondamentale importanza, seguirlo, chiedere e rispondere sono pilastri fondamentali per una comunita'.

D'altronde, cos'e' la comunita' se non gente che condivide qualcosa ed e' diposto a condividere il suo tempo per altri con gli stessi problemi/visioni? Il mezzo con cui si fa, non e' importante. Secondo me, farlo tramite forum e' gia' qualcosa di grandioso (e vale molto piu' di altre risorse... Anche dei wiki) e spero che ci sia sempre qualcuno a farlo, anche se non ci sara' mai nessun wiki o nessun sito dedicato.

Poi ovvio, se si riesce a fare altro bene, ma non c'e' da disperare se non ci si riesce... Prima di tutto, mi preoccuperei della "sanita' del forum", che non mi sembra mancare  :Smile: 

Ciau

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Poi ovvio, se si riesce a fare altro bene, ma non c'e' da disperare se non ci si riesce... Prima di tutto, mi preoccuperei della "sanita' del forum", che non mi sembra mancare 

 

Se non manca... perché preoccuparsi? 

A me non sembra che morellik abbia voluto dire che il forum accentra le risorse sottraendole ad altre iniziative, ne' che la presenza di un wiki internazionale sia stata un "ingombro" per quello italiano. A me sembra che abbia posto l'accento sul fatto che le risorse in lingua italiana sono poche e non vede all'orizzonte la volontà di crearle. 

Personalmente non credo che il problema sia "crearle". Il problema, fino ad ora, é stato "mantenerle".

Per quello che ho visto guardando gentoo-italia (ma, aimè, anche il GeCHI) mi viene da dire che creare risorse è "facile" (c'è un gruppo di persone, una "nuova idea" e la volontà di metterla in pratica... le competenze bene o male ci sono e quindi per mettere su un portale/wiki/comunità "dedicata"/altro non ci vuole poi molto). La cosa che si é dimostrata uno scoglio è stato il seguito: fino a che il gruppo originario ha retto andava più o meno tutto bene, ma poi suuccedono cose/problemi di tempo/migrazioni a Ubuntu|Debian|Windows/problemi personali e alla fine il gruppo originario perdeva i pezzi. E non c'era nessuno per dare il cambio (o, se c'era, non era comunque sufficiente a bilanciare le perdite).

----------

## federico

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Il "creare qualcosa" o "darsi da fare" fa gia' parte di questo. Io non mi do da fare (evidentemente), difatti non seguo il forum e non ho nessun ruolo nei gechi o altra associazione. Chi invece segue il forum fa gia' tanto, secondo me. C'e' anche gente che posta guide, tip e howto direttamente sul forum.

 

Dici di non seguire il forum ma hai piu' di mille post in attivo, e non mi sembri uno che scrive solo per dire scemenze... Stai tenendo un profilo troppo basso secondo me  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La cosa che si é dimostrata uno scoglio è stato il seguito: fino a che il gruppo originario ha retto andava più o meno tutto bene, ma poi suuccedono cose/problemi di tempo/migrazioni a Ubuntu|Debian|Windows/problemi personali e alla fine il gruppo originario perdeva i pezzi. E non c'era nessuno per dare il cambio (o, se c'era, non era comunque sufficiente a bilanciare le perdite).

 

Il punto e' che di solito il gruppo originario si crea partendo da persone fortemente motivate e spesso anche dotate di skill, e ho visto che di solito queste persone all'interno della stessa comunita' si trovano subito e si aggregano subito. [Dico "ho visto" perche' in molteplici comunita' alle quali ho partecipato nel corso degli anni, e' sempre stato cosi]

Poi segue la timidezza di quelli che pensano "se mi propongo magari mi danno un calcio nel sedere e buonanotte", il timore di non essere all'altezza, e quindi nessuno nuovo si propone. Poi ci sono anche quelli che potrebbero farlo ma non si propongono perche' non hanno voglia, come akiross :p

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Poi segue la timidezza di quelli che pensano "se mi propongo magari mi danno un calcio nel sedere e buonanotte", il timore di non essere all'altezza, e quindi nessuno nuovo si propone.

 

Beh in molto più cattivamente  pensavo alla pigrizia: "se già lo fanno loro perché devo far fatica io?"  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   Poi ovvio, se si riesce a fare altro bene, ma non c'e' da disperare se non ci si riesce... Prima di tutto, mi preoccuperei della "sanita' del forum", che non mi sembra mancare  
> 
> Se non manca... perché preoccuparsi? 
> 
> <cut>
> ...

 

Appunto  :Smile:  Il mio discorso e' questo: visto che reputo il forum italiano la migliore risorsa italiana per un italiano che inizia con gentoo (parlando di quello che puo' fare la comunita' italiana), allora bisognerebbe stare attenti che la ruota forum continui a girare.

Il resto (della documentazione/lavori) verra' da se, perche' dipende molto da come i gruppi si aggregano e da cosa c'e' da fare e da cosa si vuole fare (per riprendere un po' federico).

Il "preoccuparsi" era inteso come "attenzione verso qlc.", non come "preoccupazione, ansia".

Giao

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Il resto (della documentazione/lavori) verra' da se, perche' dipende molto da come i gruppi si aggregano e da cosa c'e' da fare e da cosa si vuole fare (per riprendere un po' federico).

 

Credo che il quid sia proprio nel "verrà da se" o, se preferisci, nel "come mai non é ancora arrivato?"  :Wink: 

----------

## morellik

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   Poi ovvio, se si riesce a fare altro bene, ma non c'e' da disperare se non ci si riesce... Prima di tutto, mi preoccuperei della "sanita' del forum", che non mi sembra mancare  
> 
> Se non manca... perché preoccuparsi? 
> 
> A me non sembra che morellik abbia voluto dire che il forum accentra le risorse sottraendole ad altre iniziative, ne' che la presenza di un wiki internazionale sia stata un "ingombro" per quello italiano. A me sembra che abbia posto l'accento sul fatto che le risorse in lingua italiana sono poche e non vede all'orizzonte la volontà di crearle. 
> ...

 

Infatti era questo il punto. Il forum è un punto fermo senza il quale difficilmente si potrebbe avere una comunità. Ma c'è anche un resto. Non installi Gentoo attraverso il forum, ma seguendo una guida. E se la guida nessuno la traduce e non conosci l'inglese, non installi Gentoo.

Nelle linee guida del forum si legge a caratteri cubitali che prima di postare si deve leggere la documentazione, che se nessuno la traduce e non si sa l'inglese....

E così via. Io, come altri che conosco, se trovano qualcosa che piace, la prima cosa che fanno è vedere se esiste la stessa risorsa in italia ed è un peccato che ci siano così poche risorse italiane di Gentoo (tolto il forum e la documentazione).

----------

## dynamite

Se posso esprimere il mio modestissimo parere. L'idea ha sicuramente una sua utilità, indipendentemente che siano how-to propri, ripresi da questo forum o tradotti da varie fonti in inglese, perchè permetterebbe di avere in un unico luogo risorse interessanti in italiano. Detto questo, sono pochi i progetti che partono da subito "in grande" cioè con molti collaboratori e partecipazioni, e ovviamente non si può neanche pretendere, in tempi brevi, di produrre quantità rilevanti di materiale, l'importante è quindi avviare l'idea e poi magari con uno topic qui taggato "importante" si può fare proseliti, "pubblicità" e una buona indicizzazione per i motori di ricerca. Se, al contrario, prima cercate l'impegno di tante persone e poi in base a quello mettete in piedi il wiki, sembra che già i promotori diano poca importanza all'idea e tanto vale non farlo.

Questo è ovviamente un mio parere, e non intendevo offendere nessuno...

----------

## Nuitari

Vorrei esprimere la mia opinione, cioè l'opinione di chi il forum lo "sfrutta" e non contribuisce quasi mai a risolvere i problemi degli altri. Vorrei precisare che generalmente dato che io non me ne intendo poi molto, per evitare di scrivere castronerie (cosa non difficile), lascio spesso la parola a chi ne sa più di me. Ovviamente se leggo di qualcuno che ha avuto il mio stesso identico problema non sono così bastardo da non dirgli cosa ho fatto, ma cerco di evitare di sparare cose a caso su chi ha sistemi differenti dai miei eccc...

Per quanto riguarda la documentazione, io mi son sempre basato su queste cose:

1) installazione gentoo e configurazione sistema -->guide sul sito gentoo.org

2) risoluzione problemi ---> prima forum poi se non trovo niente san google

3) installazione programmi particolari --> prima wiki poi eventualmente forum

I wiki sinceramente se devo dire la mia opinione preferisco un wiki molto completo in inglese che uno poco in italiano... non son bravissimo in inglese ma credo che a leggere un wiki ci dovrebbero arrivare tutti se vogliono essere informatici  :Smile: 

----------

## gioi

Vorrei esprimere un parere...

Frequento ormai il mondo gentoo dal 2004, quando per lavorare alla Tesi, decisi di installarlo sul mio portatile al posto di fedora, che non mi permetteva di fare tante cose, e da allora tra alterne vicende, gentoo è la mia distro preferita (anche se non mi sognerei mai di impiantarla sul computer di un niubbo).

Adesso, poi, che sono passato sul fisso dal glorioso P4-Prescott al nuovo Core2 Duo 8200 Penryn (in attesa di un quad core a prezzi umani) ed all'architettura x86_64, ha a mio parere ancor più senso tornare a gentoo, dopo una serie di parentesi frustranti (per lavoro, per fortuna, adesso ho cambiato lavoro  :Razz: )... Senza contare che gentoo è l'unica distro a supportare senza grossi problemi la mia maledetta scheda Wireless-N su PCI (una Dlink DWA 547)...

Finite le incensazioni, passiamo alle cose serie...

Trovo la comunità gentoo più che attiva e non solo per quello che riguarda il forum di aiuto (in Italiano)... 

Qui, a differenza del 99,9% dei forum dedicati a Ubuntu e fedora (Debian in realtà si salva abbastanza) non si parla esclusivamente di supporto hw o di come mettere un tema che faccia assomigliare il desktop ai prodotti Apple...

in 4 anni di frequentazione (poco attiva, molti dei quali da lurker), ho conosciuto una valanga di software (ed alternative) di cui ignoravo l'esistenza, procedure e meccanismi altrimenti rimaste ignote, ma soprattutto mi è rimasta una sensazione generale di ricerca vera dell'innovazione (che non sia solo un nuovo effetto sbrilluccicoso sul desktop).

Dire perciò che si tratta di un semplice forum di aiuto mi sembra una bestemmia... non so per quanti possa valere questa cosa, ma io in 4 anni di frequentazione del forum mi sono arricchito culturalmente e tecnicamente, trovando non solo risposte ai quesiti, ma lo stimolo a formulare nuove domande che vuol dire avere nuove esigenze.

Pablo Picasso diceva che i computer sono inutili, sanno dare solo risposte. La vera intelligenza infatti (o creatività), sta nel farsi delle domande più che a trovare delle risposte, e di "domande" creative, su questo forum, nel tempo ne sono nate davvero tante....

----------

## morellik

Mi pare che ancora non si sia capito il fulcro del problema. Non ho accusato il Forum, non ho detto che non sia una risorsa utile o solo una forma di aiuto.

Il Forum non si tocca e basta   :Exclamation: 

Il problema che avevo sollevato riguardava qualcosa di più ampio, il fatto che ben poche persone si colaizzino per portare avanti Gentoo a livello italiano.

Ogni volta che si tenta di creare un polo di informazioni condivise, non ci sono risposte adeguate.

Non tutti conoscono l'inglese e se si smette di tradurre la documentazione, probabilmente si perderanno potenziali utenti Gentoo (un grazie a Davide Cendron che si è preso carico di tutto il manuale   :Surprised:  )

Il Forum è una grandissima risorsa ma come tale tende ad essere disordinata, il motore di ricerca fa veramente pena. C'è tantissima informazione utile che potrebbe essere suddivisa, catalogata e messa in una qualche forma più accessibile (wiki?)

Se ci fosse una risposta adeguata si potrebbero creare poli di informazione utile a tutta la comunità italiana, la creatività è anche condivisione. Non occorrerebbero superconoscenze, basterebbe solo la buona volontà che da fare ci sarebbe per tutti.

----------

## gioi

Forse, hai ragione, sembra che il discorso sia focalizzato sul forum, ma permettimi di esprimere l'opinione che il cuore della comunità gentoo italiana sia proprio incentrata su questo forum (e su tutto ciò che è connesso ad esso, lavoro di traduzione incluso).

Nessun'altra distro ha un così forte centro d'aggregazione in Italia, almeno a quanto m'è capitato di vedere...

Una risorsa ordinata, quale potrebbe essere un wiki, oppure un social blog (alla blogo, per intenderci) o anche una piattaforma alla tomshw, diventa un mero esercizio stilistico, rispetto alla marea di informazioni che si possono ottenere dallo scontro/confronto di opinioni che avviene su un forum così frequentato e tecnicamente affidabile come questo.

è innegabile che altre realtà siano ben più radicate in Italia (e nel mondo) ma questo è l'unica comunità che frequento (virtualmente) in cui ogni giorno trovo una discussione utile e spesso creativa, che vada aldilà del compilarsi l'ultima versione svn di compiz per ottenere il lucchichio intermittente del pixel alle coordinate 340x228 del mio monitor!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## morellik

Io quoto pienamente quanto dici.

Ma un nuovo utente non inglesofano, prima di arrivare qua a fare quattro chiacchiere che riguardino qualsiasi cosa, se la deve installare sta Gentoo.

E se la deve installare seguendo uno o più manuali grazie ai pochi che si prodigano di tradurli.

Sono stati risolti innumerevoli problemi attraverso il forum. E non è un caso trovare risposte del tipo, ma hai fatto una ricerca? Il tuo problema è stato risolto qui, qui e qui.

Ma anche, l'hai letta la guida X? Prima di postare sarebbe meglio leggersi le guide.

Il Forum è uno straordinario strumento di aggregazione, ma un utente deve poter trovare anche altre informazioni che lo aiutino a crescere nella conoscenza di Gentoo.

Non credo sia solo una questione stilistica (vista la mole di informazioni presenti du gentoo-wiki.com) ma anche una necessità. Le persone mettono a disposizione della comunità le proprie conoscenze, i propri consigli, come ha risolto un problema, in una forma facilmente leggibile e facilmente cercabile.

Non è facile trovare una soluzione su un problema presente sul forum dove ci sono 12 pagine di risposte   :Wink: 

----------

## dynamite

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Io quoto pienamente quanto dici.
> 
> Ma un nuovo utente non inglesofano, prima di arrivare qua a fare quattro chiacchiere che riguardino qualsiasi cosa, se la deve installare sta Gentoo.
> 
> E se la deve installare seguendo uno o più manuali grazie ai pochi che si prodigano di tradurli.
> ...

 

Sono d'accordo con te che cercare una piccola risposta in una discussione lunga è frustrante e alcuni preferiscono aprire nuovi topic, ma riprendendo il mio intervento precedente perchè non lo si costruisce piano piano questo progetto? Non capisco francamente neanche le risposte in cui si dice che il forum basta e avanza, insomma è molto probabile che avere guide a disposizione già in italiano sarebbe utile a tutti anche a chi l'inglese lo mastica...  :Wink: 

----------

## Nuitari

Mi distacco dall'argomento forum parlando dell'argomento guide

Faccio un po la voce fuori dal coro, dicendo che a mio parere se devo avere 100 guide in inglese delle quali 30 tradotte in italiano, preferisco avere 130 guide in inglese.

Ovvero se devo applicare delle risorse secondo me è uno spreco applicarle per fare documentazione in italiano, sarebbe più opportuno fare piu documentazione in inglese.

Perchè l'utente medio come me un po di inglese lo mastica, e se non lo mastica sono cavoli suoi. Il mondo dell'informatica è tutto inglese, e secondo me l'utente che si avvicina a linux DEVE capire che se vuole avere un sistema pienamente funzionante DEVE sapere l'inglese, perchè per quanta documentazione tradotta ci sarà, comunque se uno vuole installarsi programmi particolari o altro alla fine dovrà per forza prima o poi avere a che fare con wiki in inglese.

Secondo me quindi è giustissimo che la documentazione sull'installazione del sistema base (quella sul sito per intenderci) sia in italiano, ma per tutto il resto preferisco in inglese.

NB non sono entrato nel discorso forum, per quello mi sta benissimo che ci sia la sezione italiana invece

----------

## federico

EDIT:

In generale non sono daccordo. E' vero che un tempo chi si avvicinava a linux doveva conoscere l'inglese, ma adesso molte distribuzioni linux sono portate interamente non solo in italiano, ma anche in francese (dove per difendere la loro lungua hanno addirittura termini tecnici diversi dai nostri) e in una grande varianza di altre lingue.

Siccome abbiamo la possibilita' di farlo, io credo che sia una cosa giusta. Non e' obbligatorio che noi ci sottomettiamo in tutto e per tutto alla lingua inglese, e se io -federico- scrivo una guida la scrivo prima in italiano, e se poi ho tempo e voglia la traduco in inglese per terzi. E' un favore che io gli faccio, e che loro ricambiano raramente.

Infine il conto 100 guide e 30 traduzioni non torna, perche' prendiamo ad esempio akiross, protrebbe aver voglia di tradurre ma non altrettanta di scrivere farina del suo sacco.

Rimane il fatto che non conoscere l'inglese e' abbastanza anacronistico, tutti dovrebbero conoscere una o due lingue straniere, ma a me fa tanto piacere leggere qualche produzione italiana, visto che non dobbiamo porci sempre come gli ultimi sfigati della terra...

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> EDIT:

 

Hai cancellato l'intervento di stamattina che lasciava trasparire un'altro punto interessante. 

Se si pensa che le guide hanno senso solo in inglese, quanta gente penserebbe io non mi sento ferrato con l'inglese per scrivere una guida ?

Il che si aggiunge a quelli che "io non mi sento ferrato con la tecnica per scrivere una guida"

...e il numero di volenterosi tenderebbe ancora di più a zero.

----------

## cloc3

uffa.

basta con le frignacce.

abbiamo capito che, purtroppo, l'inglese al giorno d'oggi è una fonte di documentazione imprescindibile.

ma non è questo forum il luogo adatto in cui sostenere che debba per ciò trasformarsi in una condanna.

l'unico fatto concreto è che il wiki di gentoo-Italia è ricomparso ed è diventato agibile.

così adesso, di wiki, ne abbiamo due.

su quello vecchio, per la verità, ho trovato delle tristi tracce di sporcizia, lasciate da un vandalo che ne aveva fatto scempio. si può facilmente dedurre che sia stata quella la causa della sospensione del servizio. si sarebbe dovuto dire pubblicamente.

adesso, sarebbe bene scegliere su quale wiki riprendere e con quali modalità.

è evidente che un minimo di attenzione per garantire la dignità del servizio ce la dovremo mettere.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Dà ormai parecchi mesi collaboro al progetto Documentazione Gentoo come traduttore, esperienza che mi sta lasciando e facendo conoscere alcuni fatti che onestamente non avevo considerato prima. Sappiate che sono un maledetto grafomane prolisso  :Smile:  se volete interrompete qui la lettura ahahhaha:

a) la documentazione gentoo è una risorsa inestimabile e bene comune per molte più persone di quante effettivamente si possa pensare: un sacco di utenti linux, nn solo gentoo, ogni giorno trovano risposte sui Ns. forum, sulla Ns. doc ufficiale e su quella non ufficiale (gentoo-wiki.com & altri).

b) pur essendo tentato anche io dall'idea di promuovere corsi di inglese anzichè tradurre docuementazione in italiano, mi sembra questo un comportamento ingiusto ed egoista nei confronti di chi non ha avuto la possibilità e/o l'opportunità di studiare una lingua straniera. Senza contare poi che per i traduttori, almeno, per me, tradurre obbliga a leggere e questo permette di accrescere le mie conoscenze.

c) il discorso della comunità che si sviluppa si no dove è purtroppo vecchio come l'idea stessa di associazionismo . Forse il problema della mancanza di collaborazione e di continuità nei progetti sta nella mancanza di garanzia di longevità e di presenza sotto i riflettori. Per questo io punterei, più che a riempire un wiki o una qualsiasi altra risorsa NON ufficiale ad ampliare ancora di più il numero di documenti ufficiali, cominciando magari ad inserire in bugzilla anche materiali originali in italiano, che nel caso saranno tradotti poi in inglese.

Questo permetterebbe poi a tutti i traduttori gentoo di tradurre anche nella propria lingua, non limitando all'italiano documenti originali e opere d'ingegno. Per di più si garantirebbe lunga vita al documento al riparo da qualunque danno.

Un lavoro utile, dato che spesso il passaggio è forum->wiki->doc ufficiale , potrebbe essere quello di raccogliere link a tips o altra documentazione utile presente sul forum. Questo faciliterebbe la ns trasformazione come comunità italiana da mera traduttrice a forza creativa e creatrice.

my 0,02€

----------

## gioi

premesso che a mio modestissimo parere voler imparare/usare linux senza conoscere/apprendere l'inglese è come cercare di aggiustare il motore della propria auto seguendo le "comode uscite bi-settimanali" di un qualsiasi corso della De-Agostini...

Il problema della documentazione secondo me non è che percentuale copre una certa localizzazione (quindi ne faccio un discorso molto più ampio), ma il fatto che una buona parte di quelli che implorano aiuto rigorosamente ed esclusivamente in Italiano, lo vogliono anche e soprattutto in dummy-style... una cosa del tipo: se hai questo problema, fai 1) questo 2) quest'altro 3) infine quest'altro ancora... invece che: il problema dipende da questi fattori: trovati quello che fa per te ed agisci di conseguenza...

La prova è che un buon numero di interventi sono del tipo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Titolo: [URGENTE] non mi funziona XXXX
> 
> Testo: ho provato ad installare/upgradare/distruggere gentoo ma non funziona, che posso fare?

 

prima risposta (del medesimo autore):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Up!

 

Ora, estremizzazioni a parte (io in pratica ho messo un filtro al cervello che assegna automaticamente ai post una priorità inversamente proporzionale alla catastroficità dei vari [URGENTE], [URGENTISSIMO] ecc ecc), trovarsi la pappa pronta è una gran bella cosa, potrà essere anche utile, più che comodo, ma a mio modesto parere, e rimanendo in metafora mangereccia, sarebbe comunque meglio anche imparare a cucinare da soli...

----------

## morellik

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> b) pur essendo tentato anche io dall'idea di promuovere corsi di inglese anzichè tradurre docuementazione in italiano, mi sembra questo un comportamento ingiusto ed egoista nei confronti di chi non ha avuto la possibilità e/o l'opportunità di studiare una lingua straniera. Senza contare poi che per i traduttori, almeno, per me, tradurre obbliga a leggere e questo permette di accrescere le mie conoscenze.
> 
> 

 

Quoto appieno. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> c) il discorso della comunità che si sviluppa si no dove è purtroppo vecchio come l'idea stessa di associazionismo . Forse il problema della mancanza di collaborazione e di continuità nei progetti sta nella mancanza di garanzia di longevità e di presenza sotto i riflettori. Per questo io punterei, più che a riempire un wiki o una qualsiasi altra risorsa NON ufficiale ad ampliare ancora di più il numero di documenti ufficiali, cominciando magari ad inserire in bugzilla anche materiali originali in italiano, che nel caso saranno tradotti poi in inglese.
> 
> 

 

Sulla mancata garanzia di longevità, mi sento di spezzare una lancia a mio favore. Ho aperto gentoo.it dopo aver installato gentoo 1.0 (ho ancora il CD   :Very Happy:  ) ed è ancora su.  Lo mantengo da solo ed è forse questo il segreto della longevità   :Confused:   Ho buttato giù una guida all'installazione per utenti inesperti e da quando l'ho messa a disposizione per gli iscritti, ne ho avuto 340 (pochi per alcuni, un successone per me). Questo vuol dire che un po' il 'mercato' tira. Qualcuno cerca anche risorse italiane e secondo me è un dato positivo. 

Molti credo ragionano così:

Toh, guarda che bella risorsa, vediamo se c'è qualcosa anche in italiano (così mi faccio un'idea, se mi piace scelgo se continuare sul sito italiano o approfondire su quello inglese).

Credo che avere più risorse sia un bene per la comunità. C'è sicuramente più semplicità di interazione se si crea qualcosa da noi. Ti crei un login e cominci a scrivere senza tanti bugzilla e richieste a terze parti. Lo hanno fatto in altre nazioni, perché noi no?

----------

## cloc3

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Per questo io punterei, più che a riempire un wiki o una qualsiasi altra risorsa NON ufficiale ad ampliare ancora di più il numero di documenti ufficiali

 

secondo me, si tratta di strumenti molto differenti, che si intersecano tra loro per affinità e non per dipendenza finale.

i documenti ufficiali sono rappresentativi di un'istituzione, hanno esigenze tecniche selettive e limiti tematici ristretti.

le altre risorse manifestano una libertà di espressione spontanea indipendente, ma conservano un proprio valore tecnico intrinseco, determinato dal contributo di qualità che un utente medio gentoo fornisce alla cultura del software libero.

non credo che abbia senso effettuare una scelta strategica verso l'una o l'altra risorsa, ma che si debba, evidentemente, fare i conti con la realtà delle cose, mantenendo i servizi che, oggettivamente, si ritiene di poter fornire.

così, ad esempio, il doppio wiki è decisamente troppo  :Smile: . non ho ancora capito come stia funzionando la cosa.

----------

## morellik

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> così, ad esempio, il doppio wiki è decisamente troppo . non ho ancora capito come stia funzionando la cosa.

 

Per quanto mi riguarda, ho aperto il wiki perché l'altro era stato chiuso. 

Di una cosa sono sicuro, gentoo.it resterà in vita ancora per un bel po' e se nessuno si farà sentire dal vecchio wiki, continuerò a cercare di mantenere anche questa risorsa sperando qualcuno si faccia avanti per darmi una mano.

Mi piacerebbe riempirlo dei problemi/soluzioni trovate sul forum, nonché delle 'ricette' e documentazione che via via gli utenti italiani hanno postato.

Oltre chiaramente tradurre qualcuno dei wiki inglesi più utili.

----------

## cloc3

 *morellik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, ho aperto il wiki perché l'altro era stato chiuso. 
> 
> Di una cosa sono sicuro, gentoo.it resterà in vita ancora per un bel po' 

 

questo è chiaro, ma secondo me, è importante capire quale dei due è il sito ufficiale ("ufficioso") dei gechi, prima di ricominciare a metterci contenuti dentro.

mi piacerebbe anche capire cosa sta accadendo del primo wiki.

si dica esplicitamente perché è stato chiuso, perché e come è stato riaperto e come mai c'è un utente balordo che lo sta insozzando da un bel po' di tempo senza essere bannato. si dica inoltre quali sono le prospettive di quei contenuti. ce li dobbiamo copiare al più presto o possiamo sperare che, prima di una eventuale chiusura sarà dato un preavviso adeguato?

dopodichè, siccome chiedi una mano, ti faccio un pm.

non penso di poter essere una collaboratore di sostanza nè di qualità, ma forse esiste una parte che potrei fare.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Per quello che ho visto guardando gentoo-italia (ma, aimè, anche il GeCHI) mi viene da dire che creare risorse è "facile" (c'è un gruppo di persone, una "nuova idea" e la volontà di metterla in pratica... le competenze bene o male ci sono e quindi per mettere su un portale/wiki/comunità "dedicata"/altro non ci vuole poi molto). La cosa che si é dimostrata uno scoglio è stato il seguito: fino a che il gruppo originario ha retto andava più o meno tutto bene, ma poi suuccedono cose/problemi di tempo/migrazioni a Ubuntu|Debian|Windows/problemi personali e alla fine il gruppo originario perdeva i pezzi. E non c'era nessuno per dare il cambio (o, se c'era, non era comunque sufficiente a bilanciare le perdite).

 

il trend che sto notando ultimamente (e che per certi versi lo si ritrova anche nei GeCHI e nel mondo Gentoo) è che molti propongono idee o si fanno carico in prima persona di responsabilità/compiti e poi spariscono silenziosamente dalla scena senza aver fatto nulla di quanto promesso.   :Twisted Evil:  è deprimente questa situazione (tutto IMHO ovviamente) e le conseguenze di questi comportamenti sono gli scenari che hai descritto poco sopra.

----------

## Kimmei

 *gioi wrote:*   

> premesso che a mio modestissimo parere voler imparare/usare linux senza conoscere/apprendere l'inglese è come cercare di aggiustare il motore della propria auto seguendo le "comode uscite bi-settimanali" di un qualsiasi corso della De-Agostini...

 

C'è anche chi è completamente negato per lingue. La mia dolce metà, malgrado tonnelate di corsi e tanta buona voloontà, non è mai riuscita ad andare oltre a "the pen is on the table". Non se la sente di provare linux proprio perchè non capendo l'inglese pensa di non poter capire le risorrse che ci sono in giro.

[quote="gioi"] Il problema della documentazione secondo me non è che percentuale copre una certa localizzazione (quindi ne faccio un discorso molto più ampio), ma il fatto che una buona parte di quelli che implorano aiuto rigorosamente ed esclusivamente in Italiano, lo vogliono anche e soprattutto in dummy-style... una cosa del tipo: se hai questo problema, fai 1) questo 2) quest'altro 3) infine quest'altro ancora... invece che: il problema dipende da questi fattori: trovati quello che fa per te ed agisci di conseguenza...

La prova è che un buon numero di interventi sono del tipo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Titolo: [URGENTE] non mi funziona XXXX
> 
> Testo: ho provato ad installare/upgradare/distruggere gentoo ma non funziona, che posso fare?

 

prima risposta (del medesimo autore):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Up!

 

Io invece ho notato che alcune persone, pur animate da tutta la buona volontà del mondo, non sono disposte a spiegare.

Come dicevi prima la cosa più utile è:

Spiegare a cosa è dovuto il problema

Esporre le alternative con realtive spiegazioni su cosa fanno.

Poi che il gnubbo scelga di che morte morire... tanto se và proprio a finire catastroficaente può sempre formattare e reinstallare, no?

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Ora, estremizzazioni a parte (io in pratica ho messo un filtro al cervello che assegna automaticamente ai post una priorità inversamente proporzionale alla catastroficità dei vari [URGENTE], [URGENTISSIMO] ecc ecc), trovarsi la pappa pronta è una gran bella cosa, potrà essere anche utile, più che comodo, ma a mio modesto parere, e rimanendo in metafora mangereccia, sarebbe comunque meglio anche imparare a cucinare da soli...

 

Amen, ma devi avere anche accesso alle informazioni. Scusa ma se uno è già così sfigato da non aver talento per le lingue, gli vuoi pure infliggere sVista?

----------

## morellik

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

>  *gioi wrote:*   premesso che a mio modestissimo parere voler imparare/usare linux senza conoscere/apprendere l'inglese è come cercare di aggiustare il motore della propria auto seguendo le "comode uscite bi-settimanali" di un qualsiasi corso della De-Agostini... 
> 
> C'è anche chi è completamente negato per lingue. La mia dolce metà, malgrado tonnelate di corsi e tanta buona voloontà, non è mai riuscita ad andare oltre a "the pen is on the table". Non se la sente di provare linux proprio perchè non capendo l'inglese pensa di non poter capire le risorrse che ci sono in giro.
> 
> 

 

E' fuori discussione che le risorse localizzate siano importanti. Lo dimostra il fatto che le distro più blasonate hanno o risorse in lingua o siti .it.

Chi si avvicina al mondo Linux e trova una distro con documentazione e altro anche nella propria lingua è senz'altro spinto a provarla.  IMHO.

Questo nulla toglie al fatto che chi si voglia cimentare nell'informatica in generale deve conoscere l'inglese tecnico.

Ma tutto questo mi pare esuli dal fulcro del discorso. MI pare ovvio che  non ci sia un interesse a creare delle risorse che non siano solo la traduzione della documentazione e qualche intervento sul forum. A volte pare che chi abbia letto qualcosa che non è "ufficiale" venga quasi tacciato da bestemmiatore del verbo.

Putroppo mi dispiace per questa situazione e mi dispiace che anche la provocazione insita in questo thread non abbia sortito alcun risultato apprezzabile.  :Sad: 

Vabbè. Sarà per un' altra volta

----------

## !equilibrium

 *morellik wrote:*   

> E' fuori discussione che le risorse localizzate siano importanti. Lo dimostra il fatto che le distro più blasonate hanno o risorse in lingua o siti .it. Chi si avvicina al mondo Linux e trova una distro con documentazione e altro anche nella propria lingua è senz'altro spinto a provarla.  IMHO.

 

tutti i giorni ci sono anche un sacco di folli che si buttano giù dai ponti... dobbiamo quindi buttarci anche noi?

con questo voglio solo dire che l'esistenza di siti *.it extra alla community principale non è detto che sia un bene assoluto ne tanto meno un valore aggiunto alla distro solo perchè "le altre distro lo fanno".

 *morellik wrote:*   

> A volte pare che chi abbia letto qualcosa che non è "ufficiale" venga quasi tacciato da bestemmiatore del verbo.
> 
> Putroppo mi dispiace per questa situazione e mi dispiace che anche la provocazione insita in questo thread non abbia sortito alcun risultato apprezzabile. 
> 
> Vabbè. Sarà per un' altra volta

 

il punto è che chi scrive un wiki poi nel 99.99999% dei casi non lo aggiorna e le informazioni in esso contenute diventano la fonte di bugreport e/o segnalazioni sul forum che fanno perdere inutilmente tempo ai vari sviluppatori/moderatori. Da qui nasce l'intolleranza cronica verso chi segnala problemi derivanti dall'uso di documentazione non ufficiale (tra l'altro di recente c'è stata proprio una segnalazione qui sul forum di un utente che aveva problemi a causa di una guida proveniente dal tuo sito gentoo.it ... detto questo, detto tutto).

Non ha senso avere un sito *.it (o quello che sia, compreso gentoo-wiki.org) in cui l'80% del materiale fornito è una buffonata e/o pieno zeppo di errori. L'effetto che si ha nel medio/lungo termine è la perdita di interesse da parte dell'utente finale, perchè si ritrova a risolvere problemi inesistenti e quindi alla fine perde fiducia nella communità e nella distro (e poi va sui blog tipo ossblog.it a sparare ca**ate su Gentoo). Se si deve fare qualcosa a livello di documentazione, deve essere fatta da gente che possa garantire la continuità nel tempo del lavoro svolto (ciò che sosteneva @randomize), ma soprattutto non deve essere un'alternativa alla documentazione ufficiale ma un suo naturale completamento (e quindi stare su gentoo.org e non come inserto esterno di Donna Moderna   :Rolling Eyes:   ).

(IMHO) così come è facile creare una community *.it per la documentazione di Gentoo, è altrettanto facile aggregarsi al gruppo di traduzione di gentoo e/o proporre nuova documentazione ufficiale. Io sinceramente preferisco aggregare le risorse piuttosto che disgregarle.

----------

## morellik

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   E' fuori discussione che le risorse localizzate siano importanti. Lo dimostra il fatto che le distro più blasonate hanno o risorse in lingua o siti .it. Chi si avvicina al mondo Linux e trova una distro con documentazione e altro anche nella propria lingua è senz'altro spinto a provarla.  IMHO. 
> 
> tutti i giorni ci sono anche un sacco di folli che si buttano giù dai ponti... dobbiamo quindi buttarci anche noi?
> 
> con questo voglio solo dire che l'esistenza di siti *.it extra alla community principale non è detto che sia un bene assoluto ne tanto meno un valore aggiunto alla distro solo perchè "le altre distro lo fanno".
> ...

 

Che discorsi, ci sono anche tanti volontari che lavorano per fare del bene ad altri ed è qualcosa che si potrebbe fare tutti.

Questo per dire che se per una distro trovi siti in tutto il mondo, significa che è un qualcosa che funziona, che piace, che spinge la gente a divulgarla (perlomeno è quanto è successo a me quando mi sono avvicinato a Gentoo).  Altrimenti è una cosa di nicchia riservata a pochi eletti.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> il punto è che chi scrive un wiki poi nel 99.99999% dei casi non lo aggiorna e le informazioni in esso contenute diventano la fonte di bugreport e/o segnalazioni sul forum che fanno perdere inutilmente tempo ai vari sviluppatori/moderatori. Da qui nasce l'intolleranza cronica verso chi segnala problemi derivanti dall'uso di documentazione non ufficiale (tra l'altro di recente c'è stata proprio una segnalazione qui sul forum di un utente che aveva problemi a causa di una guida proveniente dal tuo sito gentoo.it ... detto questo, detto tutto).
> 
> 

 

Beh, un utente solo mi pare una buona media, tenuto conto che la maggioranza ha problemi leggendo quella ufficiale   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ha senso avere un sito *.it (o quello che sia, compreso gentoo-wiki.org) in cui l'80% del materiale fornito è una buffonata e/o pieno zeppo di errori. L'effetto che si ha nel medio/lungo termine è la perdita di interesse da parte dell'utente finale, perchè si ritrova a risolvere problemi inesistenti e quindi alla fine perde fiducia nella communità e nella distro (e poi va sui blog tipo ossblog.it a sparare ca**ate su Gentoo). Se si deve fare qualcosa a livello di documentazione, deve essere fatta da gente che possa garantire la continuità nel tempo del lavoro svolto (ciò che sosteneva @randomize), ma soprattutto non deve essere un'alternativa alla documentazione ufficiale ma un suo naturale completamento (e quindi stare su gentoo.org e non come inserto esterno di Donna Moderna    ).
> 
> 

 

Alla faccia della libertà di espressione   :Very Happy:  . Se fosse per te al rogo tutti i siti corollari di quelli ufficiali e tutti quelli che amano condividere con altri risoluzioni di problemi che domani diverranno obsoleti.  :Twisted Evil:   Mi sa che l'anno prossimo risparmierò soldi e tempo per tenere su gentoo.it.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ora non dico di disgregare ma di creare anche altri punti di accesso, pochi, con persone che possano dare un minimo di continuità, per allargare un attimo la comunità. Il mio intento era  di cercare di capire quanti avevano voglia di FARE qualcosa visto che ogni volta che c'è stata una richiesta i presenti si sono contati sulle dita di una mano (come i pochi che fanno traduzione).

Sempre con la testa sotto i vs piedi.   :Wink: 

----------

## Kimmei

Se serve io posso fare traduzioni italiano-inglese inglese-italiano, visto che con l'inglese me la cavo bene.

A livello tecnico taccio vista l'abissale ignoranza.

Il porblema dei vari siti .it .quelchevuoi è che si rischia una forte dispersione delle risorse utili. Ora prendi l'utonto che non ha mai visto linux: se si trova davanti 800 siti, wiki forum, ecc non ci capisce più una mazza secca.

Sull'inglese tecnico: indispensabile? Ni. Ovvero: si se vuoi diventare un utente linux extra-figo-multi-rete-str-tecnico, falso se invece sei uno dei tanti utenti che vuole solo installazione + manutenzione. Esistono anche utenti del secondo tipo. Gente che ha le scatole piene di win e vorrebbe qualcosa di meglio, ma non ha il tempo o la voglia di diventare un full-flagged-geek (o non ha le capacità).

Non ditemi "si compri un mac" o vi strangolo.... non si possono spendere 1.700 per un portatile mediocre tanto alla leggera.

----------

## sorchino

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ditemi "si compri un mac" o vi strangolo.... non si possono spendere 1.700 per un portatile mediocre tanto alla leggera.

 

Sorvolando sul fatto che ci sono mac anche da mille euro o poco piu`, ma che avrebbe un Macbook Pro di mediocre?

----------

## federico

E' vero, esistono anche mac da mille euro circa anche se secondo me (ma e' il sentore comune) i mac hanno un rapporto hardware qualita' prezzo tutto sballato. Ti fanno pagare probabilmente lo scotto per potertela tirare dopo, entrando anche tu a far parte della grande famiglia di steve.

----------

## sorchino

Dipende dal periodo e dipende dal prodotto.

Quando ho acquistato il macbook non c'erano in giro 13,3" (o meno) paragonabili come hardware a prezzi inferiori.

L'iMac e` un altro prodotto discretamente economico rispetto ad altri All In One (credo sony ne faccia, leggevo in giro qualche tempo fa).

Altre cose sono vere e proprie truffe, cose come 200 euro per passare da 2 a 4 gb di ram (non so i prezzi odierni, spero li abbiano ritoccati) quando se ne spendono meno di 100 per averne 4...

Odio quando si fanno sparate generaliste/integraliste, quindi devo sempre metterci becco :>

----------

## cloc3

orpo, capita di spammare, ma tre post del genere sopra al dibattito proposto da morellik mi sembrano davvero troppo.

a quanto pare, comunque, l'opinione dominante sarebbe chiara.

a torto o a ragione, gli utenti più assidui del forum non sembrano mostrare interesse per il wiki.

non per capriccio, ma perchè impegnati a supportare la distribuzione con altri strumenti.

personalmente sono dispiaciuto.

sebbene capisco che la cosa non avrà seguito, il mio tippino sull'ooxml ce lo metto lo stesso.

----------

## Kimmei

Mac-spam eliminato, con scuse ai mod per il rompimento-bolle.  :Very Happy: 

.................

Tornando on topic. Cloc io trovo la tua idea del wiki lodevole ma dispersiva. Ti faccio un esempio banale: quando ho deciso di avvicinarmi al mondo linux il primo passo è stata una SUSE PRO (regalo di compleanno di mia madre) che ho abbandonato perchè la documentazione era fatta col cu...ore. Dava veramente per scontate troppe cose e troppo now-how. della serie "facciamo scappare il gnobbone".

Stesso discorso per il giro debian\ubuntu: quando sei gnubbo e ti trovi 480.000 guide e howto per fare una cosa, ma sopratutto non si capisce cosa dicano.... la fuga è assicurata.

Un grande punto di ofrza del mondo gentoo è la documentazione umanamente comprensibile e facilmente accessibile. Iniziare a dividersi in 480 siti e wiki diversi rischia di incasinare le cose e di parecchio. Forse più che avere risorse esterne si potrebbe sfruttare meglio quelle che già ci sono qui.

C'è una sezione dedicata ad howto e trucchi, giusto? Perchè non estenderla con anche i contenuti di vari wiki? La struttura di un forum consente una gestione molto più dinamica delle risore. Ad esempio:

L'autore ha una nuova idea che renderebbe il wiki ancora più efficacie? Un click e 20 minuti di edting e la novità è servita.

Un utente ha un'idea\proposta migliorativa? Un reply e in poco tempo è già lì belle che servita

Il gnubbone ha un dubbio amletico o non capisce bene un punto? Pochi click e la segnalazione è visibile.

Essendo poi il foru strettamente collegato e complementare al sito ufficiale la visibilità di wiki\howto\tip è quasi immediata

Poi wiki e how to particolarmente ben fatti possono anche essere proposti per la doc ufficiale.Last edited by Kimmei on Tue May 20, 2008 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> ma soprattutto non deve essere un'alternativa alla documentazione ufficiale ma un suo naturale completamento (e quindi stare su gentoo.org e non come inserto esterno di Donna Moderna    ).

 

Scusa, ma gentoo-wiki.com sarebbe l'inserto esterno di donna moderna? Perché se si mi sa che vado a ordinare gli arretrati degli ultimi 5 anni!

Kimmei: puoi gentilmente dividere il tuo ultimo post o eliminare la parte relativa ad apple? Perché vorrei tanto splittare quei post inutili e gratuiti che non c'entrano nulla con il discorso.

----------

## codadilupo

 *sorchino wrote:*   

> Dipende dal periodo e dipende dal prodotto.
> 
> Quando ho acquistato il macbook non c'erano in giro 13,3" (o meno) paragonabili come hardware a prezzi inferiori.

 

Eh, sorchino, che ci vuoi fare, ci tocca fare gl'appestati, solo perchè abbiamo deciso di pagare un buon prodotto supportato da un buon servizio e ad un prezzo equo  :Wink: 

@randomaze: splitta pure senza remore  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## !equilibrium

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Che discorsi, ci sono anche tanti volontari che lavorano per fare del bene ad altri ed è qualcosa che si potrebbe fare tutti.
> 
> Questo per dire che se per una distro trovi siti in tutto il mondo, significa che è un qualcosa che funziona, che piace, che spinge la gente a divulgarla (perlomeno è quanto è successo a me quando mi sono avvicinato a Gentoo).

 

ma questa è la tua personale opinione/visione sull'argomento "se per una distro trovi siti in tutto il mondo allora...", non per questo deve essere presa come verità assoluta. ti ripeto che la tua visione è errata per il semplice motivo che ti è già stato spiegato in precedenza da altri utenti: non è un caso che alla fine, gli utilizzatori delle altre distribuzioni linux, finiscano per consultare la documentazione ufficiale gentoo al posto di quella ufficiale della loro distribuzione. se il tuo ragionamento fosse corretto, allora gli utenti delle altre distribuzioni, in modo particolari i n00b, sarebbero stra felici e contenti delle risorse che la loro community offre; spiegami invece perchè è il contrario? perchè ogni giorno sui vari canali #gentoo-* e sul forum ci sono un sacco di utenti di altre distro che chiedono aiuto? per il semplice motivo che i siti/community satelli non affrono un valore aggiunto.

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Beh, un utente solo mi pare una buona media, tenuto conto che la maggioranza ha problemi leggendo quella ufficiale   

 

il punto del discorso non era "fare la media dei successi o degli insuccessi" del tuo sito, ma farti capire il perchè il chiedere supporto per documentazione non ufficiale non sia gradito ne agli sviluppatori gentoo ne tanto meno ai moderatori del forum: si perde tempo, o se preferisci te lo dico in modo molto più chiaro (e qui cito ciò che scrisse un po di tempo fa Joshua Jackson sul planet gentoo): ci fate perdere un sacco di tempo prezioso! tempo che potrebbe essere impiegato più proficuamente nel migliorare gentoo. @morellik, probabilmente non ti rendi conto degli effetti collaterali che può comportare la deframmentazione della documentazione e che obbliga gli sviluppatori gentoo a perdere tutti i giorni, mediamente, qualche ora per chiudere bugreport e/o nel dare supporto via IRC/email/pvt per guide e/o progetti non ufficiali. gli effetti di questa situazione sono molteplici, in primis il n00b non vede risolto il problema e lascia perdere la distribuzione per puntare a qualcosa di più semplice, in secondo luogo i devel gentoo vengono esasperati a tal punto che prima o poi mollano (come è successo nel 2006 dove molti degli sviluppatori più capaci hanno abbandonato) ed è qui che si ha la perdita maggiore, perchè l'utente n00b non è un valore aggiunto della distribuzione, mentre un devel capace, competente e che fa il suo lavoro bene e in modo preciso, non è facilmente rimpiazzabile dall'oggi al domani; un devel esperto che abbandona non viene rimpiazzato da un devel di pari conoscienze/qualità, ma bisogna formarne uno nuovo e questo richide tempo e risorse che si ripercuotono molto negativamente su tutta la distro. motivo per cui dal 2007 ad oggi c'è stato un notevole calo della qualità finale della distro (rilasci lenti, lentezza nella risoluzione dei problemi sul bugzilla, scarsa comunicazione utente <--> sviluppatore ecc ecc): bisogna aspettare che i nuovi devel raggiungano le stesse capacità del precedente.

probabilmente nel mio precedente intervento ho dato per scontato molte cose, spero che ora il mio discorso sia maggiormente chiaro.

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Alla faccia della libertà di espressione   . Se fosse per te al rogo tutti i siti corollari di quelli ufficiali e tutti quelli che amano condividere con altri risoluzioni di problemi che domani diverranno obsoleti. 

 

sei tu che hai aperto questo thread e hai chiesto commenti critici, ora non ti lamentare per piacere.

ti faccio notare che quanto da me sostenuto è stato detto anche da molti altri utenti del forum, magari girandoci un po intorno al discorso e non in modo diretto come ho fatto io, ma il fatto resta, la maggioranza degli utenti del forum sono concordi sull'argomento.

"se fosse per me", e ripeto quello che ho già scritto in precedenza, non metteri al rogo i siti corollari ma serebbe preferibile deviare queste risorse verso i canali ufficiali, come ha saggiamente proposto l'utente @kimmei:

 *Quote:*   

> C'è una sezione dedicata ad howto e trucchi, giusto? Perchè non estenderla con anche i contenuti di vari wiki? La struttura di un forum consente una gestione molto più dinamica delle risore.

 

@morellik, ti rammento che esiste anche la sezione "howto" e "tips & tricks" della GMN, perchè dunque non spostare le tue idee/guide in questa risorsa fornita dall'infra di gentoo? verrebbe resa disponibile a tutti, i n00b sarebbero più contenti, verrebbe tradotta in tutte le lingue supportate dal team di traduzione e con molta probabilità verrebbe estesa e migliorata da altre persone (non esclusivamente italiane). tra l'altro, la sezione howto/tips&trick della GMN è nata anche con lo scopo di trasformare le mini guide, fatte dagli utenti, in guide ufficiali gentoo. è tanto brutto questo scenario? spiegami per piacere cosa c'è che non va in questo modo di fare le cose e/o gli svantaggi. O quanto meno spiegaci un po i vantaggi nel creare delle mini-community satelliti tramite wiki/forum non ufficiali? (te lo sto chiedendo seriamente perchè ancora non l'ho capito)

ti faccio notare infine che tu hai citato l'ultima riunione dei Gechi e una presunta proposta per riesumare/riattivare un wiki o una qualche sorta di aggregatore per la documentazione italiana inerente Gentoo. Mi spiace deluderti, ma non si è parlato di nulla di tutto questo, ne tanto meno di un wiki. semmai si è parlato di un aggregatore di "eventi gentoo" al fine di coinvolgere maggiormente l'utenza italiana Gentoo ed informarla sulle novità della distro (visto che la GMN non è sufficiente allo scopo e/o riparta solo una minima parte delle notizie riguardanti il mondo gentoo). qui i logs, e qui ti cito uno stralcio del forum gechi sull' argomento:

 *Quote:*   

> Lo scopo del GeCHI è quello di creare una community parallela e complementare al forum Gentoo.
> 
> Per far questo bisogna cercare di non reinventare la ruota (no a wiki, tips e documentazione tecnica, di cui il forum, gentoo-wiki.com e gentoo.org abbondano), focalizzandoci sull'unico punto di debolezza della nostra amata distribuzione: la comunicazione tra gentoo-insiders e utenti. La proposta concreta dunque è quella di creare qualcosa di simile a un blog con post a una o più mani (quindi articoli con categorie e commenti) che racconti e cerchi di chiarire quello che succede dentro Gentoo [foundation, council, ecc.] e che analizzi le ultime novità di Gentoo [portage, progetti, ecc.] così come i progetti già avviati, in modo completo e chiaro per l'utente; in parole povere "una specie" di kerneltrap.org su Gentoo.

 

sostieni anche:

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Dopo l'ultima riunione dei Gechi è risaltato fuori il problema, ma a parte qualche intervento, il post si è perso nei meandri del forum

 

ma ciò non corrisponde alla verità, perchè si sta modificando il sito gechi.it per rendere effettiva la proposta dell'ultima riunione e dare vita all'aggregatore di eventi/notizie gentoo (idea di @randomaze tra l'altro). quindi per piacere, se devi citare qualche fonte, fallo riportando i fatti così come stanno, senza rigirarli e/o abbellirli in modo da avvantaggiare il tuo punto di vista (è una questione di correttezza verso gli utenti del forum, i quali leggono e traggono conclusioni sulla base di notizie riportate in malo modo... non siamo su ossblog.it ).

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Mi sa che l'anno prossimo risparmierò soldi e tempo per tenere su gentoo.it. 

 

nessuno ti sta chiedendo di chiudere gentoo.it. anche io sul mio sito personale ho guide e howto riguardanti svariati argumenti Gentoo, ma non pretendo di certo che la community italiana consideri il mio sito personale come il "punto di riferimento" della documentazione non ufficiale, ne tanto meno do la colpa alla community se questa è scarsamente interessata a collaborare con me e/o a migliorare le mie risorse. @morellik, sinceramente mi sembra che stai un po ciurlando nel manico (IMHO).

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Ora non dico di disgregare ma di creare anche altri punti di accesso, pochi, con persone che possano dare un minimo di continuità, per allargare un attimo la comunità. Il mio intento era di cercare di capire quanti avevano voglia di FARE qualcosa visto che ogni volta che c'è stata una richiesta i presenti si sono contati sulle dita di una mano (come i pochi che fanno traduzione).
> 
> Sempre con la testa sotto i vs piedi.  

 

continui a dire che *bisogna* creare altri punti di accesso (tra l'altro sottolinei il fatto che devono essere *pochi*, come ad asserire che se sono *tanti* è male, mentre se sono *pochi* è bene... che senso ha la tua affermazione scusa?), ma non dici ne il perchè ne quali sarebbero i vantaggi immediati per l'utente finale, o comunque, non spieghi il perchè tale vantaggio si otterrebbe solo creando un *punto esterno*, mentre se venisse fatto tramite i canali ufficiali tale vantaggio non ci sarebbe. spiegati maggiormente per piacere.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Scusa, ma gentoo-wiki.com sarebbe l'inserto esterno di donna moderna? Perché se si mi sa che vado a ordinare gli arretrati degli ultimi 5 anni!

 

era un modo ironico per dire che l'utente medio se cerca documentazione e/o supporto per gentoo, lo va a cercare sui canali ufficiali e non sul sito nonna-papera-cook-and-gentoo-tip&tricks.org; raramente usa le community-satelliti (vedi Sabayon, ILDN, Gentoo Italia ecc ecc, giusto per citarne alcune).

----------

## morellik

Premetto che la maggior parte delle  guide presenti su gentoo.it sono paro paro quelle che traduciamo per gentoo.org per cui...

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *morellik wrote:*   Alla faccia della libertà di espressione   . Se fosse per te al rogo tutti i siti corollari di quelli ufficiali e tutti quelli che amano condividere con altri risoluzioni di problemi che domani diverranno obsoleti.  
> 
> sei tu che hai aperto questo thread e hai chiesto commenti critici, ora non ti lamentare per piacere.
> ...

 

Non mi sto lamentando affatto ho preso la cosa scherzosamente   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ti faccio notare che quanto da me sostenuto è stato detto anche da molti altri utenti del forum, magari girandoci un po intorno al discorso e non in modo diretto come ho fatto io, ma il fatto resta, la maggioranza degli utenti del forum sono concordi sull'argomento.
> 
> "se fosse per me", e ripeto quello che ho già scritto in precedenza, non metteri al rogo i siti corollari ma serebbe preferibile deviare queste risorse verso i canali ufficiali, come ha saggiamente proposto l'utente @kimmei:
> ...

 

Ma io sono completamente d'accordo con voi. Il problema che ho sollevato  era abbastanza generico, poi anche io ho perso il filo del discorso.

Il filo principale è che manca forza lavoro per andare oltre le traduzioni. Anche in questo thread ci sono tante belle parole: facciamo, apriamo, nuova doc in italiano e poi tradotta in altre lingue.....

ma alla fine, ho paura, rimarranno solo parole (e qui spero di sbagliarmi di grosso).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @morellik, ti rammento che esiste anche la sezione "howto" e "tips & tricks" della GMN, perchè dunque non spostare le tue idee/guide in questa risorsa fornita dall'infra di gentoo? verrebbe resa disponibile a tutti, i n00b sarebbero più contenti, verrebbe tradotta in tutte le lingue supportate dal team di traduzione e con molta probabilità verrebbe estesa e migliorata da altre persone (non esclusivamente italiane). tra l'altro, la sezione howto/tips&trick della GMN è nata anche con lo scopo di trasformare le mini guide, fatte dagli utenti, in guide ufficiali gentoo. è tanto brutto questo scenario? spiegami per piacere cosa c'è che non va in questo modo di fare le cose e/o gli svantaggi. O quanto meno spiegaci un po i vantaggi nel creare delle mini-community satelliti tramite wiki/forum non ufficiali? (te lo sto chiedendo seriamente perchè ancora non l'ho capito)
> 
> 

 

Ma non c'è niente di sbagliato in questo. E' tutto giusto e corretto. Infatti prima di perdere il filo del discorso tra "ma il forum non si tocca" ed i "mac", il thread era iniziato con un "si è sempre cercato di aggregare le risorse per dare all'utente italiano delle fonti certe su cosa cercare dove." . Aggregare = unire. Ed è questo che non siamo mai riusciti ad ottenere.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *morellik wrote:*   Dopo l'ultima riunione dei Gechi è risaltato fuori il problema, ma a parte qualche intervento, il post si è perso nei meandri del forum 
> 
> ma ciò non corrisponde alla verità, perchè si sta modificando il sito gechi.it per rendere effettiva la proposta dell'ultima riunione e dare vita all'aggregatore di eventi/notizie gentoo (idea di @randomaze tra l'altro). quindi per piacere, se devi citare qualche fonte, fallo riportando i fatti così come stanno, senza rigirarli e/o abbellirli in modo da avvantaggiare il tuo punto di vista (è una questione di correttezza verso gli utenti del forum, i quali leggono e traggono conclusioni sulla base di notizie riportate in malo modo... non siamo su ossblog.it ).
> ...

 

Probabilmente ho male interpretato quello riportato in questo thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-669047.html del quale cito quello che probabilmente  ho travisato:

All'utente italiano che non sappia leggere l'inglese il wiki manca e nel forum le informazioni con il tempo sono diventate dispersive. Molti thread in documentazione sono datati o sono pieni di discussioni e ringraziamenti che, prima di arrivare alle correzioni od alle integrazioni, stancano il lettore "medio" (quanto odio stò termine) e lo portano a fidarsi di guide esterne alla comunità gentoo pasticciando e scoraggiandosi.

...

...

 * Gentoo-wiki: non so molto ma é comunque qualcosa di esterno a gentoo, il che non significa che "non ci riguarda" ma semplicemente che ha una gestione indipendente. Se qualcno nel forum vuole organizzarsi per tradurre o simili, oltre che offrire "asilo politico" con qualche topic non possiamo fare altro. Ci sarebbe anche il wiki di gentoo-italia ma é fuori uso da un pò e non ho notizie. 

...

Nel quale mi ero proposto di offrire tale asilo politico. Ma a parte questo, l'apertura di questo post mi era venuta in quanto  al thread sopracitato non aveva  partecipato praticamente nessuno, come se il tema "Problemi di documentazione e risorse Italiane per gentoo." non interessasse a nessuno.

Ripeto,  il filo di questo thread si è (e l 'ho) perso nel corso della discussione. Però fammi dire che non mi piacciono le allusioni a cui ti riferisci, non mi importa di avere ragione, non è una gara a chi ha ragione o torto, non scendo al livello di distorcere le informazioni a mio pro, non me ne può proprio fregà de meno, se ho interpretato male il pensiero del thread riportato mi scuso senza problemi e amici come prima.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nessuno ti sta chiedendo di chiudere gentoo.it. anche io sul mio sito personale ho guide e howto riguardanti svariati argumenti Gentoo, ma non pretendo di certo che la community italiana consideri il mio sito personale come il "punto di riferimento" della documentazione non ufficiale, ne tanto meno do la colpa alla community se questa è scarsamente interessata a collaborare con me e/o a migliorare le mie risorse. @morellik, sinceramente mi sembra che stai un po ciurlando nel manico (IMHO).
> 
> 

 

Sinceramente, mi piacerebbe che il tono rimanesse una discussione amichevole, senza illazioni e citazioni dialettali che possono essere tendenzialmente offensive. Non ho mai affermato di voler diventare il centro di culto dei gentooniani italiani, né il punto di riferimento per il mondo intero. Non voglio adepti per creare una setta gentooista, o per sfruttarli a lavorare per guadagnare sulla loro fronte. Vorrei solo dare a  Gentoo un po' più di visibilità. Punto. E questo da quando è nata Gentoo, essendo stato il primo a iniziare a tradurre la doc, mettendola su gentoo.it e poi cedendola al primitivo gruppo di traduzione. E questo non per vanto, ma per far capire che da sempre lo scopo principale è stato quello di divulgare Gentoo nella comunità italiana.

Spero di aver ritrovato il filo conduttore che volevo avesse questo thread. Abbiate pazienza per qualche dissertazione, ma lavoro, famiglia e bimbo piccolo tolgono sonno e senno   :Shocked: 

Ciauz

----------

## federico

cosa vuol dire "ciurlando nel manico" ?

@coda: fai poco lo spavaldo tu !! :p

----------

## morellik

 *federico wrote:*   

> cosa vuol dire "ciurlando nel manico" ?

 

Ciurla nel manico una persona o cosa che risulti incerta e non affidabile. Se la lama di un coltello non è ben inserita nel manico o se ne è staccata per il lungo uso, l'arnese diventa inservibile, perché la lama perde ogni resistenza girando (ciurlando) nel manico.

----------

## morellik

[mod] @!equilibrium: discussione splittata da questo thread[/mod]

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *arturobandini wrote:*   Ho seguito la guida che ho trovato su www.gentoo.it: "Installare Gentoo su Virtualbox" , ma quando faccio partire Grub mi dà errore 
> 
> premessa: mi spiace deluderti, ma gentoo.it non è una risorsa ufficiale di Gentoo, anzi, la maggior parte della documentazione in esso contenuta è molto vecchia, piena di errori (il problema che lamenti ne è una palese dimostrazione) e scarsamente mantenuta; la documentazione ufficiale Gentoo invece si trova qua: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ (c'è anche la traduzione in italiano).
> 
> 

 

Mi spiace che molte cose non siano attualissime  e scarsamente mentenute (sono solo a portare avanti il sito, anzi se c'e' qualcuno che vuole darmi una mano   :Embarassed:  ) ma e' pur sempre una risorsa per la giusta causa. Mi dirai, se questa e' la risorsa meglio non averla. Ti do' ragione anche su questo e vedro' di risparmiare i soldi per l'anno prossimo.  :Crying or Very sad: 

<orgoglio ferito>Sono 7 anni che curo da solo gentoo.it  e mi spiace sentire ultimamente solo critiche per risorse non ufficiali, come fossi un eretico contro la verita' suprema.   :Twisted Evil:   Ho sempre messo a disposizione il mio tempo per passione ed ogni tanto farebbe piacere anche qualche parola buona comunque per il lavoro svolto nonostante lavoro, famglia, figli, e problematiche varie.</orgoglio ferito>

A parte questo, la guida per installare Gentoo su Virtualbox non dovrebbe essere piena di errori, dato che ho seguito passo passo la guida ufficiale mentre installavo gentoo su virutalbox.

Scusate  l'OT.

----------

## cloc3

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questo è il forum ufficiale di riferimento italiano per gli utenti Gentoo  
> 
> tutto il resto sono solo (pessime) imitazioni
> ...

 

se posso dire la mia, ho l'impressione che litigandoci in questo modo mandiamo sprecate delle risorse a cui sarebbe possibile attribuire una funzione efficace di utilità comune.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Mi spiace che molte cose non siano attualissime  e scarsamente mentenute (sono solo a portare avanti il sito, anzi se c'e' qualcuno che vuole darmi una mano   ) ma e' pur sempre una risorsa per la giusta causa.

 

sarò miope o quello che vuoi, ma io la giusta causa non la vedo, che intendi esattamente? altrimenti qui si rischia il fraintendimento.

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Mi dirai, se questa e' la risorsa meglio non averla. Ti do' ragione anche su questo e vedro' di risparmiare i soldi per l'anno prossimo.  

 

non è questo il punto, semplicemente non ha senso mantenere una risorsa (qualunque essa sia) parallela a quella ufficiale, soprattutto quando quella ufficiale ti da la possibilità di aggiungere la tua documentazione come e quando vuoi. (stesso discorso vale anche per il wiki di gentoo comunque)

questo discorso torna in auge ogni tanto e mi è sempre parso di capire che la maggior parte degli utenti di questo forum sia concorde nel non forkare/splittare le risorse inutilmente, quindi ripeto quanto già detto poco sopra, qual è la giusta causa?

 *morellik wrote:*   

> <orgoglio ferito>Sono 7 anni che curo da solo gentoo.it  e mi spiace sentire ultimamente solo critiche per risorse non ufficiali, come fossi un eretico contro la verita' suprema.   

 

tu non hai assolutamente idea degli innumeravoli danni/problemi che hanno causato (e continuano tuttora) siti come gentoo.it, gentoo-italia.net, gentoo-wiki e tutte quelle pseudo-riviste patinate che offrono Gentoo con annessa "guida semplice" (che non funziona mai) per la prima installazione; in particolare sul canale IRC di supporto italiano #gentoo-it, ci sono state (e continuano tuttora) una pletora di persone che ciclicamente (è capitato più di qualche volta) si sono lamentate per:

- Gentoo che non parte da stage1/2 - guide prese da gentoo.it dove ci sono copie di handbook del 2004 che nemmeno gentoo.org tiene più;

- le cflags -fomg-quanto-sono-ricer e -fomit-old-slow-cflags rendono il sistema troppo instabile - guide prese da gentoo.it e dal forum/wiki di gentoo-italia.net;

- la "guida veloce" all'installazione di Gentoo fallisce - guide prese da gentoo.it e gentoo-wiki.org;

- software vari che non si installano e/o non funzionano come dovrebbero - ma la gente si lagna di aver seguito la guida *ufficiale* presa da gentoo.it, gentoo-italia.net ecc;

e potrei andare avanti per ore a snocciolarti un'infinità di esempi di utenti che hanno tentato (inutilmente) di installare Gentoo partendo dalle *tue* guide (ma non solo) per poi abbandorare e migrare verso altre distro, ma non lo farò, ti basta fare un "grep -r gentoo.it" sui log del chan IRC per renderti conto della strage che hai fatto.

giusto per essere chiari: tutti i siti gentoo*.* sono fortemente criticati dallo staff di sviluppo di Gentoo, senza eccezione alcuna, ma non sperare di ricevere una pacca sulla spalla da loro.

 *Quote:*   

> Ho sempre messo a disposizione il mio tempo per passione ed ogni tanto farebbe piacere anche qualche parola buona comunque per il lavoro svolto nonostante lavoro, famglia, figli, e problematiche varie.</orgoglio ferito>

 

anche io metto a disposizione di Gentoo il mio tempo libero per passione, però un po mi fa specie perdere ore (a volte interi giorni) per risolvere i problemi della gente che ha seguito le guide sbagliate, problemi che non esisterebbero altrimenti, ma soprattutto tempo che potrei impiegare per fare $cose più importanti; il nocciolo della questione è tutto qua. (s/!equilibrium/Gentoo Devels/)

 *morellik wrote:*   

> A parte questo, la guida per installare Gentoo su Virtualbox non dovrebbe essere piena di errori, dato che ho seguito passo passo la guida ufficiale mentre installavo gentoo su virutalbox.
> 
> Scusate  l'OT.

 

domanda: perchè nelle risorse ufficiali Gentoo non c'è una guida specifica per VirtualBox?

----------

## cloc3

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tu non hai assolutamente idea degli innumerevoli danni/problemi che hanno causato (e continuano tuttora) siti come 

 

per me esageri.

io ci sono arrivato, a gentoo, grazie ad una rivista patinata, che ho continuato ad acquistare a lungo per mero sentimento di riconoscenza (fino a quando mi è proprio uscita dagli occhi).

consentire espressioni alternative a quelle ufficiali genera spazi indipendenti che non possono fare del male. posso capire perciò, la scelta dei gechi di non contribuire ad esse in modo diretto, rinunciando, ad esempio, alla gestione di un wiki, ma mettersi esplicitamente in concorrenza con espressioni aggressive e accuse dirette è un segno di debolezza inopportuno.

p.s.: magari splitta le nostre frignacce, che poi il povero arturobandini scappa a vederci così  :Smile: .

----------

## Onip

credo che la buona fede (e\o passione) con cui si fa una cosa e la sua effettiva utilità 'in un disegno più grande' siano due concetti che andrebbero separati.

morellik, non hai mai pensato di unirti, ad esempio eh, al team documentazione gentoo? Probabilmente è meno costoso in termini di tempo e di risorse ed egualmente (se non di più) efficace.

!equilibrium non ha inzuccherato la pillola, ma il concetto lo condivido. La duplicazione porta ad una duplicazione (inutile) degli sforzi nel migliore dei casi, mentre ( a cause di asincronie e skew ) potrebbe anche creare qualche grattacapo a chi ci rimane dentro.

IMHO, ovviamente

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> io ci sono arrivato, a gentoo, grazie ad una rivista patinata, che ho continuato ad acquistare a lungo per mero sentimento di riconoscenza (fino a quando mi è proprio uscita dagli occhi).

 

non vedo il nesso di questa tua frase con tutto il resto.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> consentire espressioni alternative a quelle ufficiali genera spazi indipendenti che non possono fare del male. posso capire perciò, la scelta dei gechi di non contribuire ad esse in modo diretto, rinunciando, ad esempio, alla gestione di un wiki, ma mettersi esplicitamente in concorrenza con espressioni aggressive e accuse dirette è un segno di debolezza inopportuno.

 

ora spiegami cosa c'entrano i gechi in tutto questo discorso? ho mai parlato dei gechi nei post precenti? ho forse mai detto che i gechi sono il punto di riferimento per la communità italiana di Gentoo, che sono migliori di gentoo.it o altre subdole dichiarazioni di psuedo-concorrenza comunitaria? io NON rappresento i gechi, ne tanto meno ho parlato in loro vece, così come NON rappresento tutti i moderatori di questo forum, ne il forum stesso; giusto per essere chiaro, ogni volta che scrivo sul forum, parlo solo e soltanto a nome mio.

quello che ho scritto nei post precedenti è solo la mia personale esperienza come utente del chan IRC #gentoo-it e dei vari chan #gentoo-* dal lontano 2003 ad oggi. ho solo mosso critiche costruttive sulla base di dati tangibili e verificabili (e non stiamo parlando di 1 o 2 utenti che hanno avuto problemi, parliamo di cifre ben più alte) e non ho offeso verbalmente nessuno, quindi non mettermi in bocca frasi che non ho detto.

forse vi siete dimenticati che questa discussione su gentoo.it & communità italiane pro Gentoo, era già stata avviata tempo fa senza successo in questo thread, dove @morellik, alle domande in cui gli si chiede il perchè di una community italiana esterna a quella ufficiale, non risponde mai, ma fa dei giri di parole per evitare le suddette domande; ad oggi, non ci ha ancora spiegato quale è il reale vantaggio nel NON integrare gentoo.it (o qualsiasi altro sito pro Gentoo) nella sezione "Documentazione" di gentoo.org e della GMN (ex GWN).

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> p.s.: magari splitta le nostre frignacce, che poi il povero arturobandini scappa a vederci così .

 

sì, è il caso di fare il merge di questa discussione con l'altra discussione di @morellik lasciata in sospeso tempo fa.

----------

## lucapost

Trovo che le risorse disponibili su http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Main_Page sono a me molto utili, soprattutto per la varietà. Non posso dire la stessa cosa per gentoo.it.

Quando consulto una guida la prima cosa che osservo è l'ultima data di aggiornamento, l'unico indice, in questo momento,  che mi fornisce informazioni a priori circa la bontà di una guida.

Una feature che aggiungerei  a gran parte dei siti che trattano contenuti sviluppati in forma collaborativa è un'implemantazione di un'indice di gradimento (v. http://knol.google.com/k).

/edit

http://wiki.debian.org, questa mi sembra essere una risorsa ufficiale, anche se il layout del sito fà caccare!

----------

## cloc3

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non vedo il nesso di questa tua frase con tutto il resto.
> 
> 

 

forse perché lo cerchi al di là delle mie parole?

la premessa del mio discorso era che, a mio parere, stavi esagerando.

e la conclusione che un eccesso di agressività nei confronti delle risorse esterne appare come un segno di debolezza inopportuno.

figurati che ho fatto il primo intervento senza avere neppure letto il post successivo di morellik.

----------

## dynamite

non è la prima discussione di questo genere sulle risorse comunitarie extra gentoo.org e francamente rimango veramente amareggiato nel leggere certi interventi. !equilibrium ha colto nel segno, gentoo.org deve essere l'unica fonte di guide sul sistema e sulla configurazione, l'unica ragione per cui sono utili le risorse esterne sono secondo me le configurazioni su hardware specifico. Faccio un esempio, la guida per il tal portatile o il tal desktop secondo me è fuori posto tra le guide con il bollino blu, mentre su gentoo-wiki calzerebbe a pennello.

Per quanto riguarda gentoo.it, lo sforzo e il tempo dedicato è apprezzabile, ma in ogni intervento di morelik vedo sempre una sorta di "egoismo" per cui non si accetta neanche di integrarsi con gentoo-wiki pur di mantenere up il sito (senza offesa). Se le risorse non sono buone o non sono aggiornate, trovo inutile lamentarsi delle lamentele, il sito si presenta quasi come il riferimento italiano per gentoo e probabilmente l'utente si aspetta di più anche per questo.

----------

## djinnZ

Io ho provato a contattare via mail thrasher7, AllenJB e deface senza alcuna risposta per tentare di far partire il wiki italiano.

Visto che con ogni probabilità per fine mese non potrò più essere un utente gentoo non mi metto certo a fargli ancora la posta in irc per vedere di avere un dialogo, come mi è stato consigliato di fare.

Forse morellik potrebbe provare a far mettere almeno un link di modo da poter fare una minima traduzione del wiki avendo la giusta visibilità.

----------

## morellik

 *Onip wrote:*   

> credo che la buona fede (e\o passione) con cui si fa una cosa e la sua effettiva utilità 'in un disegno più grande' siano due concetti che andrebbero separati.
> 
> morellik, non hai mai pensato di unirti, ad esempio eh, al team documentazione gentoo? Probabilmente è meno costoso in termini di tempo e di risorse ed egualmente (se non di più) efficace.
> 
> IMHO, ovviamente

 

Per la cronaca, sono stato il primo utente gentoo italiano a iniziare la traduzione della documentazione e sono tuttora nel team dei traduttori.   :Very Happy: 

Gentoo.it e' apparso nell'allora GWN del Febbraio 2003.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## morellik

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Mi spiace che molte cose non siano attualissime  e scarsamente mentenute (sono solo a portare avanti il sito, anzi se c'e' qualcuno che vuole darmi una mano   ) ma e' pur sempre una risorsa per la giusta causa. 
> 
> sarò miope o quello che vuoi, ma io la giusta causa non la vedo, che intendi esattamente? altrimenti qui si rischia il fraintendimento.

 

La giusta causa e' coinvolgere persone nell'avventura Gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tu non hai assolutamente idea degli innumeravoli danni/problemi che hanno causato (e continuano tuttora) siti come gentoo.it, gentoo-italia.net, gentoo-wiki e tutte quelle pseudo-riviste patinate che offrono Gentoo con annessa "guida semplice" (che non funziona mai) per la prima installazione; in particolare sul canale IRC di supporto italiano #gentoo-it, ci sono state (e continuano tuttora) una pletora di persone che ciclicamente (è capitato più di qualche volta) si sono lamentate per:
> 
> - Gentoo che non parte da stage1/2 - guide prese da gentoo.it dove ci sono copie di handbook del 2004 che nemmeno gentoo.org tiene più;
> ...

 

Accidenti sono peggio di Bin Laden. Senti io non tengo  sul sito l'handbook di installazione. La maggior parte della documentazione e' pari pari quella della sezione italiana di Gentoo. Se poi qualcuno tira fuori dalla fogna l'handbook del 2004 e spera di farla funzionare non e' certo colpa mia.

L'unica guida all'installazione che tengo e' quella per utenti inesperti, che altro non e' che i vari passi presi dall'handbook corredati di immagini tratte dal processo di installazione e spiegazioni dettagliate dei comandi che si stanno usando. Per cui se qualcuno ha problemi seguendo tale guida li avrebbe pari pari seguendo l'handbook.

 *Quote:*   

> domanda: perchè nelle risorse ufficiali Gentoo non c'è una guida specifica per VirtualBox?

 

Perché Gentoo non si puo' installare su VirtualBox   :Very Happy:  ?

----------

## morellik

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> forse vi siete dimenticati che questa discussione su gentoo.it & communità italiane pro Gentoo, era già stata avviata tempo fa senza successo in questo thread, dove @morellik, alle domande in cui gli si chiede il perchè di una community italiana esterna a quella ufficiale, non risponde mai, ma fa dei giri di parole per evitare le suddette domande; ad oggi, non ci ha ancora spiegato quale è il reale vantaggio nel NON integrare gentoo.it (o qualsiasi altro sito pro Gentoo) nella sezione "Documentazione" di gentoo.org e della GMN (ex GWN).
> 
> 

 

Di vantaggi reali probabilmente non ce ne sono. Quando ho installato la versione 1.0 di Gentoo mi sono detto, voglio aprire gentoo.it. E da allora ho continuato ad occuparmene. Sono probabilmente un nostalgico e sono affezionato al mio sito . E se ci sono state  tante persone che hanno avuto problemi seguendo gentoo.it, ce ne sono altrettante che si sono avvicinate a Gentoo grazie a gentoo.it.

Perché non integrare? Perche' se un amico mi chiede, "come faccio ad installare Gentoo su VirtualBox?" Lo faccio prima io (seguendo l'handbook), faccio gli screenshot e ne faccio una guida il piu' semplice possibile e la metto online. Nel giro di un giorno il mio amico ha la guida ed e' contento di provare Gentoo. Probabilmente, come dice dinamite, sono egoista, ma come fatto notare, chi si occupa del wiki non risponde neanche per avere una sezione italiana. Ed io agli  amici ci tengo. Mettero' una nota sul sito per far notare che non e' una risorsa ufficiale e di non inondare i canali IRC per problemi riscontrati seguendo la documentazione presente. 

Direi che possiamo fermarci qui, le strade non collimano, continuero' a fare giri di parole perchè non ci sono reali vantaggi, mi piace quello che faccio e continuero' a farlo in piena libertà e da solo come sempre.

Un saluto a tutti   :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *morellik wrote:*   

> La maggior parte della documentazione e' pari pari quella della sezione italiana di Gentoo.

 

Domanda tecnica: come mantieni allineati i contenuti di tali documenti con quelli presenti sul gentoo.org ?

Essendo io in prima persona quello che aggiorna fisicamente le traduzioni italiane della documentazione ufficiale, so che molte volte vengono apportate delle modifiche sostanziali ed importanti a quest'ultima (che risolvono eventuali problemi d'installazione/configurazione seguendo pari pari il contenuto dei documenti).

 *morellik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se poi qualcuno tira fuori dalla fogna l'handbook del 2004 e spera di farla funzionare non e' certo colpa mia.

 

In effetti è strano, chissà dove sono andati a trovarlo fuori  :Rolling Eyes:  (ma lo sappiamo benissimo che i bug-hunter migliori sono proprio gli "utonti"  :Razz:  , trovano fuori il problema o la magagna dappertutto  :Confused:  )

 *morellik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'unica guida all'installazione che tengo e' quella per utenti inesperti, che altro non e' che i vari passi presi dall'handbook corredati di immagini tratte dal processo di installazione e spiegazioni dettagliate dei comandi che si stanno usando. Per cui se qualcuno ha problemi seguendo tale guida li avrebbe pari pari seguendo l'handbook.

 

Pienamente d'accordo sull'intento di semplificare ulteriormente la vita agli utenti, resta il nodo cruciale dell'allineamento dei contenuti dei documenti che pubblichi tu con quelli ufficiali (che, ricordo, vengono modificati continuamente, con frequenza variabile, ma comunque continuativa).

 *morellik wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   domanda: perchè nelle risorse ufficiali Gentoo non c'è una guida specifica per VirtualBox? 
> 
> Perché Gentoo non si puo' installare su VirtualBox   ?

 

 :Question:   :Shocked:   :Question: 

Certo che si può installare, la guida specifica non esiste nelle risorse ufficiali semplicemente perchè, a mia memoria, non è mai stata proposta al relativo gruppo della documentazione.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Accidenti sono peggio di Bin Laden. Senti io non tengo  sul sito l'handbook di installazione. La maggior parte della documentazione e' pari pari quella della sezione italiana di Gentoo. Se poi qualcuno tira fuori dalla fogna l'handbook del 2004 e spera di farla funzionare non e' certo colpa mia.
> 
> L'unica guida all'installazione che tengo e' quella per utenti inesperti, che altro non e' che i vari passi presi dall'handbook corredati di immagini tratte dal processo di installazione e spiegazioni dettagliate dei comandi che si stanno usando. Per cui se qualcuno ha problemi seguendo tale guida li avrebbe pari pari seguendo l'handbook.

 

sono stanco di essere preso per il sedere, chiudo qui la discussione con questi (parziali e incompleti) links:

Handobook Stage1 che viene continuamente citato come fonte *ufficiale* - gentoo.it

Gentoo Handbook 2005 - gentoo.it

p.s.: ho fatto gli screen shots del contenuto dei links sopra citati, qualora i contenuti sparissero nel giro di 24 ore.

----------

## Peach

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   consentire espressioni alternative a quelle ufficiali genera spazi indipendenti che non possono fare del male. posso capire perciò, la scelta dei gechi di non contribuire ad esse in modo diretto, rinunciando, ad esempio, alla gestione di un wiki, ma mettersi esplicitamente in concorrenza con espressioni aggressive e accuse dirette è un segno di debolezza inopportuno. 
> 
> ora spiegami cosa c'entrano i gechi in tutto questo discorso? ho mai parlato dei gechi nei post precenti? ho forse mai detto che i gechi sono il punto di riferimento per la communità italiana di Gentoo, che sono migliori di gentoo.it o altre subdole dichiarazioni di psuedo-concorrenza comunitaria? io NON rappresento i gechi, ne tanto meno ho parlato in loro vece, così come NON rappresento tutti i moderatori di questo forum, ne il forum stesso; giusto per essere chiaro, ogni volta che scrivo sul forum, parlo solo e soltanto a nome mio.

 

visto che equi parla a nome suo, prendo la palla al balzo - con un pelo di ritardo - e ribadisco "cosa c'entra questo discorso con i Gechi?"

i Gechi non hanno mai voluto sovrapporsi alle strutture preesistenti di Gentoo, al fine di evitare dispersione di risorse, il loro obiettivo invece è diffondere la conoscenza di Gentoo in Italia. 

Basta.

Appassionati che hanno in qualche modo a che fare con Gentoo, che ne condividono la filosofia, e che desiderano porsi professionalmente (per quanto possibile) verso l'esterno, verso chi non conosce Gentoo: basti pensare agli interventi che abbiamo fatto in manifestazioni come il Linux Day, il Linux World Expo e quant'altro sia stato possibile per noi.

Ultimamente, ridotti all'osso numericamente, stiamo portando avanti dei progetti più tecnici che di diffusione, come l'overlay dei Gechi, alcuni articoli generici e la traduzione dei manuali di portage.

Comprendiamo tra l'altro che una delle cose che la fondazione Gentoo ha sempre voluto è proprio quella di centralizzare le risorse e il sistema d'assistenza, in quanto -penso- è sempre stato il problema di altre distribuzioni, e questa soluzione secondo me ha sempre funzionato per Gentoo. Ribadisco che i Gechi a tal proposito hanno palesemente evitato di sovrapporsi a questi scopi, cercando semplicemente di ricavare una piccola comunità di appassionati che appoggiasse le iniziative e la struttura stessa di Gentoo. 

Inoltre penso che andando indietro nel thread la questione sia pure già stata spiegata da altri, spero solo di aver chiarito.

Continuare a dire che gechi.it fa concorrenza a gentoo.it o che si vuole fregiare di essere il punto di riferimento ufficiale per la community italiana di Gentoo è ridicolo.

Riguardo al discorso di gentoo.it, sono d'altronde consapevole che il tentativo di sostituzione della documentazione con risorse NON AGGIORNATE è estremamente DANNOSO (e lo è stato in passato più che adesso) per la comunità stessa di Gentoo.

Per fare un esempio, giusto oggi nel chan irc:

 *Quote:*   

> 16:17 < tk0> salve
> 
> 16:18 < tk0> cosa mi consigliate per creare un desktop remoto tra windows e gentoo ?
> 
> 16:19 < [equilibrium]> tk0: usare il protocollo di remote desktop, così non devi installare nulla su windows
> ...

 

la qual risorsa non è più presente tra la documentazione di Gentoo, tant'è che riporta:

 *www.gentoo.it/doc/nx-guide.html wrote:*   

> Ultimo aggiorn.:
> 
> 2004-07-07

 

Non vedo altresì niente di male di portare avanti un forum parallelo, visto quanto possa essere limitante quello corrente.

Spero di aver parlato anche a nome dei Gechi e concordo con equi nel ritenere la questione chiusa qui.

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Continuare a dire che gechi.it fa concorrenza a gentoo.it o che si vuole fregiare ...

 

sono pienamente d'accordo.

mi dispiace di essermi fatto coinvolgere in questa discussione troppo accesa, ma questo è esattamente il cuore della mia opinione.

io non sono né un geco, né un moderatore del forum, né uno sviluppatore gentoo, né tanto meno un fautore del sito gentoo.it. Sono solamente un utente del forum con il vizio di fare qualche intervento più del necessario, ma che ha un grande rispetto e una grande stima per tutti voi che avete le competenze e le energie di fare, per gentoo, molto di più di quello che so e posso fare io.

Come ho già detto ad equilibrium!, ho fatto il mio primo intervento indipendentemente dalla discussione con Morellik, che non avevo neppure letto, trascinato dalla tensione di un attacco alle cosidette "fonti" di informazione non ufficiali - tacciate come pessime imitazioni del forum.

secondo me, se davvero (come è vero), che il forum e le altre fonti ufficiali sono  inattaccabili per la propria intrinseca solidità tecnica, è del tutto inutile e controproducente perdersi in sterili ostilità contro iniziative esterne che non possono, per la propria inferiorità tecnica di fatto, interferire seriamente con il progetto di sviluppo gentoo.

quanto a gentoo.it, secondo me, è un caso particolare di mancata comprensione reciproca. infatti, vedo in quel sito l'espressione di una singola persona (o di un piccolo gruppetto) che non ha saputo raccogliere intorno a sé il consenso necessario a sviluppare organicamente un progetto che avrebbe potuto avere migliore fortuna e intorno al quale si sono, successivamente, accumulate tensioni spiacevoli e fuori misura. può essere, infatti, come voi avete certamente riscontrato, che qualche nuovo utente incontri alcune difficoltà iniziali dovute esattamente al fatto di essere partito a studiare gentoo proprio dal punto di partenza meno conveniente, ma non mi sembra questa una ragione sufficiente per gridare allo scandalo.

parlando da esterno, a me pare che, se ci fosse una contrapposizione meno netta, potrebbero forse emergere soluzioni concrete di confronto e di collaborazione utili a tutti.

e con questo chiudo ogni mio intervento nel topic, altrimenti mi invischio in una telenovela infinita.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

Personalmente anche io vedo le risorse non ufficiali come fumo negli occhi.

Il povero niubbo che incappa in documentazione o wiki, vecchi, deprecati, mantenuti da chi non ha mai capito molto dell'argomento che pretende di trattare o, banalmente, superficiali si ritrova a dover gestire dei problemi che da solo non ha modo di risolvere e cambia distro o viene sui canali ufficiali a cercare qualcuno che lo aiuti a sistemare il problema.

Problema che è stato creato, magari in buona fede, da gente convinta di lavorare per la giusta causa.

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Accidenti sono peggio di Bin Laden. Senti io non tengo  sul sito l'handbook di installazione. La maggior parte della documentazione e' pari pari quella della sezione italiana di Gentoo. Se poi qualcuno tira fuori dalla fogna l'handbook del 2004 e spera di farla funzionare non e' certo colpa mia.
> 
> L'unica guida all'installazione che tengo e' quella per utenti inesperti, che altro non e' che i vari passi presi dall'handbook corredati di immagini tratte dal processo di installazione e spiegazioni dettagliate dei comandi che si stanno usando. Per cui se qualcuno ha problemi seguendo tale guida li avrebbe pari pari seguendo l'handbook. 
> 
> sono stanco di essere preso per il sedere, chiudo qui la discussione con questi (parziali e incompleti) links:
> ...

 

@morellik sarai anche solo a gestire quell'archivio di documentazione fuorviante e deprecata ma se hai ancora in linea un manuale di 4 anni fa senza neppure saperlo dovresti fare un passo indietro e renderti conto che in questo modo tu la giusta causa la danneggi.

Chiudi bottega e smettila di fornire documentazione di cui nemmeno tu conosci l'esistenza.

P.S. ho notato solo adesso che sono passate più di due settimane da questo post di !equilibrium, aspetti che passino altri anni prima di togliere quel vecchiume o aspetti solo che il dominio scada e non lo rinnovi ?

----------

## Elbryan

Se uno vuol dare una mano alla community è giusto e bello che lo faccia. Ma ci sono modi e modi.

Quando si parla di risorse "ufficiali" allora bisogna che esse siano aggiornate, mantenute, testate e controllate periodicamente.

L'handbook ufficiale italiano si trova: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml ed è aggiornato al 7 luglio 2008 (non al 2005).

Comunque ho notato che nella home hai specificato che non è una risorsa ufficiale, per cui non capisco più dove si vada a parare.

Un'altra cosa che mi fa storcere il naso è che nella "Guida rapida all'installazione" è presente una parte in cui dici (non consiglio, ma dici) di emergere ccache. Ora, io sono anni che uso gentoo e ccache me ne guardo bene dall'installarla (dato che imho non porta a nessun miglioramento se non nel caso di un emerge -e - cosa che non si fa tutti i giorni, anzi).

Una risorsa italiana sono ben contento che ci sia, che dia spunti (magari su cose $cool come installare pacchetti particolari, oppure xen, o configurare una rete per l'utilizzo di snmp piuttosto che dare delle linee guida per farsi un kernel realtime).

Trovo insensato mantenere un handbook datato, incoerente ed obsoleto tanto per far contenuto.

Piuttosto fai un link alla pagina che ti ho linkato sopra io che, se non altro, sono sicuro che non punti nell'Avanti Cristo (cosa che tra l'altro noto che hai già fatto nel messaggio di news ma non in altre parti).

edit: faccio finta di non aver letto nulla sui gechi perché potrei rimanerne ferito e dover sottopormi a cure immediate per non rimanere traumatizzato da quello che ho fatto come membro di tale gruppo. sigh.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Un'altra cosa che mi fa storcere il naso è che nella "Guida rapida all'installazione" è presente una parte in cui dici (non consiglio, ma dici) di emergere ccache. Ora, io sono anni che uso gentoo e ccache me ne guardo bene dall'installarla (dato che imho non porta a nessun miglioramento se non nel caso di un emerge -e - cosa che non si fa tutti i giorni, anzi).

 

infatti: http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2008/06/21/debuking-ccache-myths

p.s.: faccio notare che il riferimento di Diego a #gentoo-it non è casuale.

----------

